# Corner BLOC Coffee



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Corner BLOC Coffee is a third wave, third place, specialty coffee shop located in East Price Hill just west of downtown Cincinnati.* We use locally and micro roasted coffees from La Terza Artisan Roasterie and would love to make you a cappuccino with Snowville Creamery Milk (a local, non-homogenized, low-heat pasteurized, grass fed cows milk).*

We invite you to come in and enjoy a coffee, conversation, and a community.

We are located at:

3101 Price Ave.

Cincinnati&#8230;

More...


----------

